# Retained Deciduous (Baby) Teeth?



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

Well, the vet told me that my 9-month-old, Charlie needs his baby teeth removed, as they are not coming out on their own. Anyone know anything about this issue? I do not want him to have to go under again, ( he has already been neutered, and wish they had told me then!) and wonder if this is truly necessary? I do not want him to undergo unnecessary surgery, but want to have it done if it is. Any suggestions?

Thank you,

Lizzie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How old was he when he was neutered? Did the vet tell you why they didn't do it then?

My vet mentioned it to me before doing both of our guys. Murphy is being done in a month and hasn't lost a single tooth yet, not sure how we'll handle that. Scooter lost all but 5, she took those out when he was neutered.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Liz!

Welcome to the Forum! When Dexter was 6 months we had him neutered, adult teeth started appearing days after the surgery. 

I will be getting baby teeth out. The Vet says to wait for certain teeth to start appearing and while we are waiting...the other baby teeth will be falling out. So, I do not know when the teeth will be coming out. Dexter will turn 7 months soon. 

The Vet checked Dexter's bite and there is plenty of room for the new teeth. How is the bite in Charlie? Love the pup's name! Do the teeth looked overly crowded? How many teeth is the Vet wanting to remove and where are they?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Bella is two years old and still has some baby teeth. The vet said unless we were going to show her it was a non issue. If there are no adult teeth there to push them out they would remain. She did lose several baby teeth and no adult teeth followed though. Why would it be necessary to put him through a surgery? Did the vet say?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is about 7 1/2 months, those teeth we have been waiting on to show up are growing out and Dexter still has some baby teeth on the bottom lower jaw, top front jaw and upper back jaw and incisors (both) on the top....I would say at least 7 teeth need to be removed. 

The Vet will usually put the pet to sleep so the teeth can be removed. We will probably wait until the end of June and then call the Vet unless he calls us first. 

I was reading that most small dogs will need baby teeth removed....the Vet says sometimes food gets stuck in the teeth....I am thinking food getting stuck in food and then causing dental problems and the appearance of the dog.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We had several of Smarty's baby teeth removed at around 7 months, her adult teeth were not pushing them out. Several of the ones removed had a full root. I hated to do it because she had to be put to sleep. My vet was fast and the anesthesia wore off quickly. I doubt I would have had it done if I were not going to show her and would have removed the remaining teeth at her spay. I hate putting them under anesthesia for any reason.


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Charlie is almost 10 months old. And, no, we are not going to show him. His permanent teeth have come in and the baby ones are still there. It apparently will cause problems with crowding his mouth?? We have an appt. with another vet today for another opinion. I just hate to put him under and the risks that come with that. We had him neutered at 5 months with a different vet and they never mentioned anything. I am having a really hard time finding a vet that I like and trust. So many of them seem to be all about the $$$$. Thanx all for the input.

Lizzie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has only one more baby tooth to lose! All that biting on his toys, chews, and playing with Dexter has paid off! I really hated to have to take Dexter in to remove those baby teeth. Dexter is now 7 1/2 months old.


----------

